# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriye Türkmenlerine Esad Zulmü

## ceydaaa

ASDS.jpgSuriye'den dışarıya sızan bilgilere göre, Suriye Türkmenleri bugün, Türkiye aleyhtarı gösteri yapmaya zorlanıyor.

Suriye istihbarat güçlerinin Türkmen köy muhtarlarına, bütün Türkmenleri önce Lazkiye'ye 30 km. mesafedeki Gebelli Köyü'nde toplayıp sonra Laskiye şehir merkezine götürmeleri ve burada Türkiye'nin tavrını proteste etmeleri yönünde emir verdiği söyleniyor. Türkmenlerin bu çağrıya uyacağı çünkü işkence tehdidi altında oldukları da gelen bilgiler arasında.

Türkiye aleyhtarı gösteri için, Bayır Bucak Türkmenlerinin yaşadığı Lazkiye şehrinin seçilmesiyle ilgili de bazı tahminler yürütülüyor. Buna göre; şehirde muhalif gösterilerin bir Türkmen mahallesinde yapılmış olmasının etkisi büyük. Türkmen ve Arap muhaliflerin doktorlar ve mühendisler öncülüğünde toplandığı o gösterilerde yaklaşık 60 Türkmen'in tutuklandığı ve birçoğunun Türkiye casusu olarak suçlandığı söyleniyor.

Geçtiğimiz günlerde Humus şehir merkezinde toplanan Türkmen ve Arap kadınların öldürüldüğü ve Şam'da Hacer Esved mahallesinde yaşayan Golan Türkmenleri'nin gösterisinin silahla bastırıldığı, birçok kişinin öldüğü de yeni ulaşan bilgiler arasında.

Türkiye'ye gelen mülteciler arasında Türkmenler yok

Suriye'de Türkiye kaynaklarına göre bir buçuk milyon Türkmen yaşıyor. Şam, Humus, Hama, Lazkiye ve Halep'te yaşayan Türkmenler'in en yoğun yaşadığı bölge ise Türkiye sınırındaki köyler ve kasabalar. Suriye Türkmenleri, Suriye'den gelen ilk mültecilerin Türkmenler olduğu bilgisini de yalanlıyor. 'Gemiyi ilk terk eden Türkmenlerdir' gibi bir imaj oluşturulmaya çalışıldığı bilgisini veren Türkmen kaynaklara göre, Suriye'ye sığınanlar arasında henüz Türkmenler bulunmuyor.

----------

